# Wasserflöhe



## Limnos (22. Feb. 2012)

Hi

Ich traute meinen Augen nicht! Vorgestern schmolz das letzte Eis auf einer Badewanne im Garten, die komplett über der Erde steht und höchstwahrscheinlich total durchgefroren war, und was sehe ich heute? Große und kleine Wasserflöhe. Ich habe sofort wieder die Fütterung mit Hefe aufgenommen. Da nicht anzunehmen ist, dass Wasserflöhe das Eingefrorenwerden überstehen, das tun m.W. nur die Dauereier (Ephippien), muss sich also der Schlupf sofort ereignet haben, nachdem wieder flüssiges Wasser vorhanden war.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## karsten. (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Hallo Wolfgang !

schau mal genau hin ....lala1

kann es sein ,dass es Cyklops sind ?

das würde eher passen 

wobei auch schon von Daphnien unterm Eis berichtet wurde 


mfG


----------



## Joerg (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Hallo Wolfgang,
das die ein einfrieren überleben habe ich selbst schon festgestellt.
Einige waren im AQ draußen eingefrohren. Als ich Eis davon auftaute, schwammen sie unbeschadet im Wasser.

Bei diesen Temperaturen brauchst du noch kaum füttern.


----------



## Limnos (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Hi

Es sind definitiv keine Cyclops. Die würde es in der Größe auch gar nicht geben. Was mich stutzig machte, war außer dem frühen Zeitpunkt, dass es deutlich große und Nachwuchs gab. Ich muss wohl die Möglichkeit ins Auge fassen, dass WF doch im Eis überleben können, auch wenn ich jetzt nach Recherche nur einen Hinweis gefunden habe, dass einge Arten - welche, wird nicht gesagt - im Eis überwintern können. Meine gehören eindeutig zur Gattung Daphnia.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Hagalaz (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Mal ne ganz andere Frage was machst du den mit diesen Wasserflöhen?
Hab nämlich auch so ne Badewanne im Garten


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Wolfgang,
die sind hart im nehmen, reagieren aber empfindlich auf Wasserverschmutzung.
Daher werden sie auch für Wassergütetests herangezogen.

Hab gerade einen Link aus Wikipedia weiterverfolgt. Wusste bisher auch noch nicht, dass der Wasserfloh deutlich mehr Gene als der Mensch hat. :shock


----------



## Limnos (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Hallo

Wasserflöhe sind ein gutes aber nährstoffarmes Futter mit hohem Ballaststoffwert. Man kann ihren Nährwert aber mit Hefe oder fettarmem Joghurt anheben. Ich verfüttere sie an Süß- und Salzwasserfische.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wasserflöhe*

Hallo Wolfgng,
das mit dem fettarmen Jogurt war mir neu. 
Ich habe auch schon mal fein gemahlene Algen ausprobiert, die fallen am Teich ja gelegentlich an.
Sie werden getrocknet und fein gemahlen ins Wasser gegeben.


----------

